# Which to rent:



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to rent a lens for a few days for my bfs racing.
300 f4L IS.
Or 70-200 f4L IS


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

Or the 100-400?


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of racing are we talking about here? Automotive? What about the 70-200 f2.8 lenses? If you really want to freeze the action 

As for the focal length/range, any idea on the arena/course size and how far spectators will be from the action?


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)

You should also bring a tripod/monopod.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

07Vios said:
			
		

> What kind of racing are we talking about here? Automotive? What about the 70-200 f2.8 lenses? If you really want to freeze the action
> 
> As for the focal length/range, any idea on the marena/course size and how far spectators will be from the action?



Four wheelers.. And honestly no idea.. I imagine imI have to zoom up pretty far.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to need something I can hand hold


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)

Four wheeler as in automotive rock climbing, or ATV racing? If it's rock climbing, I think you'll be able to get away with a slower lens. In any case, rent a lens with IS if you cannot use a tripod/monopod.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

07Vios said:
			
		

> Four wheeler as in automotive rock climbing, or ATV racing? If it's rock climbing, I think you'll be able to get away with a slower lens. In any case, rent a lens with IS if you cannot use a tripod/monopod.



Atv racing


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, those things are quick. If it's outdoors, you might still be able to get away with a lens slower than 2.8 (unless you're really good at panning shots). Ask your bf approximately how far will spectators be from the track and let us know.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

07Vios said:
			
		

> Dang, those things are quick. If it's outdoors, you might still be able to get away with a lens slower than 2.8 (unless you're really good at panning shots). Ask your bf approximately how far will spectators be from the track and let us know.



It's outside! He ice races.. So wont be AS quick.  

Will do!!!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

He says it depends on the track...

which I could have said, 
hmm. Sucks too, hasn't been to the Hayward one. So we don't know!


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)

hmmm, try to google map it? hmmm, outside and on ice. I'm not sure how fast they will be going since I've never seen an ATV race on ice before. I'll assume you can get away using the 70-200mm f4 IS, but I'll let a more seasoned photog chime in.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 13, 2013)

Any lens with same quality, but smaller/lighter ? Anything you would suggest


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 14, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Any lens with same quality, but smaller/lighter ? Anything you would suggest



I personally haven't had any experience with any other (longer) telephoto lens aside from the 55-250 kit lens to give a sound suggestion. Not sure if you can find a lens with similar quality and features as the ones you stated, but is smaller or lighter. I do think you will need a lens with some type of stabilizing system.


----------

